# Proper Trolling Etiquette



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

With several threads about fishing etiquette, I thought it would be appropriate to discuss proper techniques. I found some of this off of another forum and have added what I feel is proper. I am know means an expert because I do not troll often but I know there just has to be someone out there that truly does not know the proper etiquette. Please add your ideas (or corrections) if need be.

Proper Trolling Etiquette

First thing first. I'm trying to help everyone here. Many people just don't know proper fishing etiquette. So let's show some here. 

When trolling we try to stay a hundred yards or more from other boats and make sure to stay at least fifty yards away if possible. Sometimes you get cut off by another boat, bottom contour, or something else and can't help it but that's rare. 

If you want to join us, just watch first to see if we have a trolling pattern going. Then just fall in about one hundred yards behind or so that we will pass one another near the turnaround, not on top of the fish. Keep your eyes on the other boats and be ready for sudden turns or stops as they might get hung up, big or multiple fish on (unless its Mattsfishin because he never slows down even if you have a big fish on), or have something in the way. 

When someone is trolling they deserve the same respect other fishermen want from them. If you see someone trolling near a spot you are headed to, watch them for a few minutes. If they are already fishing that same spot join them trolling or move on. That's what you would expect of them if you were there first. Do not cut them off or anchor in the trolling area. 

Please comment if you would like to add to or disagree with what I have said. I know some will have other opinions and I am interested in them. I am not too old to learn.

PS: I just had to, Matt! You know it's true!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

+1


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good read Carol, especially with the fish turning on. Maybe this will help some.
The issues are probably not 2coolers but internet potlickers. Everyone needs to remember this is a Public Forum. All the post and pics are great but stop telling the world exactly where you caught them. For everyone of us there are 50 non members reading this and looking to pounce on the spot you said you caught them. Just ask Banking on it he posted about his boat stuck on the rocks last year and 10 hours later it was gone. So everyone just have fun and try and use some common sense when your out jigging or trolling. Then come back and post up your catch but leave the location out. I have sent many of P.M's on where i have caught fish to people that have asked so use the message system and make the internet potlickers work a little harder. That is all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

lx22f/c said:


> Good read Carol, especially with the fish turning on. Maybe this will help some.
> The issues are probably not 2coolers but internet potlickers. Everyone needs to remember this is a Public Forum. All the post and pics are great but stop telling the world exactly where you caught them. For everyone of us there are 50 non members reading this and looking to pounce on the spot you said you caught them. Just ask Banking on it he posted about his boat stuck on the rocks last year and 10 hours later it was gone. So everyone just have fun and try and use some common sense when your out jigging or trolling. Then come back and post up your catch but leave the location out. I have sent many of P.M's on where i have caught fish to people that have asked so use the message system and make the internet potlickers work a little harder. That is all.
> 
> A hardy Harrumph to that!
> ...


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

I was at the island just off the sandbar in deeper water throwing up on the bar having fun with the little ones. Yes I was having a ball and action was on! Look up and here comes two couples in a boat that cut in front of me within casting distance and circle between me and the island. Great to see couples out on the water. I just had to grin and wave at them as they hit the 2ft of water.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is an issue all the time. Try as we may, there will still be some that just don't care. I was on fish last weekend only to have a troller roll up within 10 feet. I moved to another spot probably 100 yards away and started catching again. Low and behold, guess who was trolling within 10 feet of me again! I don't mind trollers as long as they keep their distance. Heck, I'll even wave you over to catch fish with us, the stipulation is that you must shut down your big motor. Most don't realize that the big motors scatter the fish more times than not. And that goes for deep water as well as shallow water.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

OrangeS30 said:


> This is an issue all the time. Try as we may, there will still be some that just don't care. I was on fish last weekend only to have a troller roll up within 10 feet. I moved to another spot probably 100 yards away and started catching again. Low and behold, guess who was trolling within 10 feet of me again! I don't mind trollers as long as they keep their distance. Heck, I'll even wave you over to catch fish with us, the stipulation is that you must shut down your big motor. Most don't realize that the big motors scatter the fish more times than not. And that goes for deep water as well as shallow water.


+1. kill the big motor and join me in catching fish.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Best I not say anything, just grin and bear it, another week or 2 and won't see them till next April.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> When someone is trolling they deserve the same respect other fishermen want from them. If you see someone trolling near a spot you are headed to, watch them for a few minutes. If they are already fishing that same spot join them trolling or move on. That's what you would expect of them if you were there first. Do not cut them off or anchor in the trolling area.


Your whole OP sounds logical and fair to me, which doesn't surprise me coming from you. I would like to ask one question though. How long of a "trolling lane" is fair? I have been cussed before for pulling into a spot and jigging or slabbing or whatever you want to call it, when the guy was really far off from when I arrived. He said I was "in his trolling lane", which obviously was the whole south side of Pine Island.

Many, many times I have really been on whites, and I tend to like to cast a short distance. I like to work my slab down a slope. Trollers see me catch fish so that start trolling through exactly where I was casting to and catching fish. Many, many times I have had to stop fishing while they pass because they are going right where I was flipping my lure to, there prop would cut my line. Depending on how much line they have out, I may have to wait a long time to cast again to prevent crossing their trolling rigs. Then they turn and come right back. I have literally had it where only 1/2 the time I was able to fish that spot after trollers move in. Usually I don't stay long for that because the trollers usually spook the fish.

I may go make popcorn! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I did not write the following. It is from the Lakecaster newspaper, and was written by guide John Plumb.

MAKING IT ON YOUR OWN 
To some fishers, catching White Bass comes easy. Others struggle and 
depend on external sources for information that lead them to the fish. 
Such sources could be birds working over a school of baitfish, fish 
actively schooling and breaking water, or a group of other boats wadded 
up together. There are pros and cons to all of these methods of finding 
fish.
Let's examine these. Birds can, and will show you where baitfish are, 
but it doesn't always mean there is fish below driving them to the 
surface. Many times, yes there are fish, and this indicator can be 
valuable, and is worth checking out. Especially check out the big white 
cranes when you see them hovering low over the water. Gulls will tell 
off on the fish too, but those cranes are not easily fooled. When you 
see something that looks like a white tornado, get there. This is a 
prime indicator of fish schooling on top.
Moving on a group of boats is not the best way to go. These boats may 
well be on a school of fish, or not. Many, many times there is a wad of 
boats that started out to be one boat. Then two, then three, and so on. 
It's easy to find other boats, and chances are they got there the same 
way. "Hey look, there are some boats. Let's join in and check it out". 
On and on it goes until there are numerous boats in a group just because 
some guy stopped to take a break from fishing. I've seen it hundreds of 
times. Not classy, and less than productive.
More on this. While it's true that none of us own the lake, by law you 
do, sort of, own the spot you are on. Once you've put out your anchor, 
you have staked out your territory. Now, don't expect people to respect 
your claim to that piece of water. They won't for the most part. 
Especially if they see you land a fish, they'll move right in on you and 
be the first to tell you to go to hell if you show displeasure in their 
proximity to you. Forgive them. They know not what they are doing. 
Trollers are the worst for this. I have had them wind up my anchor rope 
in their props, hang my fishing line with their diver lures, and even 
actually hit my boat. Then they are mad because you were, and I quote," 
Ã¬n the trolling lane".
I am a devoted structure fisherman. I use slabs only I do not allow 
trolling done on my boat. I have found it to be wasteful and 
non-productive as a rule. The folks who chase White Bass are divided 
into two groups. Trollers and slabbers. I am one of the latter. I could 
care less if someone wants to drive their boat all day trolling. It only 
becomes a problem when they invade my space. Having been a guide for 30 
years on Livingston, I have seen it literally thousands of times. I call 
them "find-me-nots". Having talked with numerous trollers, I found a 
common thread between them. When asked why they troll, the answer was 
the same. "I just don't know the structure". That's bull, because they 
are all over it. They just aren't paying attention to their sonar unit, 
or just don't care that they are disturbing that spot, ruining it for 
everyone. That's a fact.
With all the electronic technology that exists today, there is no excuse 
for not being able to find a spot. Depth/fish finders, GPS, up to date 
maps, etc. All designed to aid you in your search. It's easy to learn 
how to use all these items, and to incorporate them into your fishing 
skills. The GPS units, when used right, can actually enable you to put 
your anchor down in the same ten foot circle, over and over again. 
Learning to use this tool can improve your fishing success 
astronomically. Several hundred percent.
If you are having trouble out there, I would suggest you hire a guide 
for one or two trips. Although I no longer guide, there are some worthy 
guides that will teach you their ways and means of doing what they do. 
No mistake, guides are just folks like you and me. They are defined as 
folks who fish a lot, know the lake and where the fish are likely to be, 
and are willing to stick their neck out to take you. Make sure that the 
guide you hire understands you wish a learning trip. If he/she has a 
problem with you bringing a GPS with you, don't go with them. None of 
the spots on the lake are deep secrets, and are all clearly defined on 
the Hot Spot map, which I helped make. All places on this map are 
clearly marked, and are factual.
Guides are as different as you and I, and may not wish to undertake a 
learning trip for you. What we do is fairly automatic to us, like 
finding your way to the bathroom in the dark. We have done it so much 
for so long, it's just, well, automatic. It ain't no ego thing, it's 
just what guides do. You can find one who will teach you. Not only will 
it give you insight to what to do, and where to go, but you should learn 
enough to be able to go your own way, and that is the absolute best 
thing, to leave the dock knowing you are going to catch some fish. Do 
yourself a favor. Don't depend on anyone else, do it your own way, OUT 
ON THE LAKE !!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

HA ha Ha Ha, Yeh I don't stop for nuthin until I limit out. LOL ! I do troll some but would rather cast the little crank bait like I did last saturday. Caught fish till my arm was tired. When I troll I usually troll in shallow water. You should see the pot lickers come in on me and troll with their divers. They hang up and get mad and leave. I then see the divers floating and retrieve them. I have a lot of hell benders, jet divers, and home made divers from pvc pipe. I donate to the good trollers. Tomorrow I will be casting the little crank bait again. 

Matt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Carol, sorry if I got too carried away above. I honestly did have a guy troll so close to me once that he had to lift my fishing line over his head to pass under. That is not an exageration. I guess the good side of that is that he didn't cut my line with his prop.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have seen the best and worst over the last 3 weeks. This past weekend while jigging midlake I had 2 boats of trollers who cut a wide path around me and waved watching the 4 folks in my boat hooking up constantly. Whle 3 weeks ago I had trollers on the roadbed troll between me and my marker. Some folks just don't know any better.:cheers:


----------



## Thinwater skinner (Aug 24, 2009)

the worst thing that has happened to me was about 20 years ago. I and friend were fising a very small mound in a cove that has rocks on top of the mound and several little two foot drop offs on the creek side of the mound. We ancored up about 25 to 30 feet from the mound with most of the creek channel between us and the mound. Each of us could cast and cover about 2/3 of the best fishing either the top of the mound, or the little drops offs. 
We start catching crappie and low and behold here comes a john boat with a man and women headed right towards us and pull up between our boat and the mound. 

Get this, the woman, barefooted gets out of the boat and walked up the side of the mound with minnow bucket and rod and reel in hand. The man, with motor running put's it in reverse and backs into our boat. Pull off a little ways and starts fishing the shallow side of the mound.

I asked my friend to please leave ASAP before I get hot and bothered and say something that I would regreat for a long time. 

Dang, I am still mad about this incident and need to let go of the past.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Trolling!!!! Seriously....... trolling?????? With Lineside Croakers thicker than fleas on a weatherman's wife you are trolling.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lake Livingston is chock full of white bass, from the rip rap along the dam and below in the tailrace, all the way to Riverside there are piles and piles of white bass. It boggles my mind everyday when the HDS shows me what is down there. I plan days now with no parties interspersed in the schedule just to go enjoy the fishing myself and regroup for the next round of trips.

On those days I often make the rounds, starting with the corner outside of Beacons then either the island or the hump then somewhere around the dam area, like Browder's or the rip rap, then make my way back and usually hit the island and the lump along with a couple of other ridges and humps where white bass congregate.

This year I can count on finding and catching fish at every stop every day regardless of weather/fronts/etc...of course they will be better at some spots than others, but all spots would give any white bass fisherman a chance at a limit of nice size fish once they located a school to work and got set up on them, trolling would be the most inefficient way to catch them right now.

It burns $ in gas and disrupts the fish more. Stop and jig them up, they are so thick right now when you get over a school and start catching fish they rev up like underwater lawn mowers and will hit the slab if it is just held still, in fact that usually gets the bigger ones. That and floating the slab on a slack line a couple of inches above bottom.

No need to troll until the thermocline hits, then have it, it's the best way to load the boat with big whites when the thermocline hits, cooler too because it hot then!
Just my $.02 and keep in mind I sell slabs, the incredible *Acrobat* slab, best slab ever.


----------

